# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Нужен курс Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях системы "1С:Предприятие 8"

## amitin78

Есть много разных курсов по 1с. Предлагаю обмен. 
Нужны курсы Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях системы "1С:Предприятие 8". Основные приемы, использование БСП". 
Администрирование 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3.
Пишите.

----------


## Luqe

> Есть много разных курсов по 1с. Предлагаю обмен. 
> Нужны курсы Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях системы "1С:Предприятие 8". Основные приемы, использование БСП". 
> Администрирование 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3.
> Пишите.


давай меняться, мне БСП интересует, что тебе нужно?

----------


## K_Ilia

Добрый день, нужны курсы по БСП. Есть курсы Гилева на 20 с лишним гиг. Можем обменяться

----------


## kolllak31

куплю курс по БСП

----------


## has1

куплю/обменяю методички и курсы от учебного центра 3. писать на почту myhammad05 собака mail точка ru
бсп 8.2 есть.

----------

